# BMW Extended Warranty



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Robert A said:


> How do they know how many miles your car has when your original warranty expires?


It doesn't matter... If either the four years or the 50K is up, then you are into the extended warranty. Technically, the extended warranty isn't for 50K more miles at the time you hit 4 years.. It just extends it to 100K miles.

This is a pretty good deal for those who drive 15K miles per year or more.. not as good for someone that drives 12K or less.


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ted, will the extended warranty be honored by ALL dealers regardless of their participation in actually SELLING the plan? For example, if there are no participating dealers selling the extended warranty in my area, and I purchased one from someone like yourself, what would happen when I need warranty work done on the car? Would I have to find the nearest participating dealer, or would any BMW dealer be eligible to do the work?


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

swchang said:


> I couldn't agree more. Went to the Shenandoah Valley this weekend, and hoping to go to Deep Creek Lake during Labor Day weekend.


So that was YOU who kept driving past my house... :eeps: Deep Creek Lake is nice, have only been there in the winter (skiing) ... Shenandoah Valley is nice too, plenty of things to see and do... WVA has Blackwater Falls State Park... Worth a visit, IMO.

http://www.blackwaterfalls.com/


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Salvator said:


> So that was YOU who kept driving past my house... :eeps: Deep Creek Lake is nice, have only been there in the winter (skiing) ... Shenandoah Valley is nice too, plenty of things to see and do... WVA has Blackwater Falls State Park... Worth a visit, IMO.
> 
> http://www.blackwaterfalls.com/


Cool, will check it out. Thanks for the tip. And no, wasn't driving by your house. I was too busy polishing and waxing my car at the Tyson's Lord & Taylor parking lot on Sunday, and in the process making the parking security guard really nervous. Apparently you aren't allowed to "loiter." :eeps:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

swchang said:


> Cool, will check it out. Thanks for the tip. And no, wasn't driving by your house. I was too busy polishing and waxing my car at the Tyson's Lord & Taylor parking lot on Sunday, and in the process making the parking security guard really nervous. Apparently you aren't allowed to "loiter." :eeps:


Trust me, if you just washed and waxed your car, you wouldn't be driving by my house (dirt road...  ) I was merely inferring that if you had been to the Shenandoah Valley and were heading to Deep Creek Lake, you would have gone "near" my house, as compared to B-more...

As for loitering at Tyson's... there apparently have been issues in the past there with car groups gathering for get-togethers, and mall management does not appreciate it... :nono:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Salvator said:


> Trust me, if you just washed and waxed your car, you wouldn't be driving by my house (dirt road...  ) I was merely inferring that if you had been to the Shenandoah Valley and were heading to Deep Creek Lake, you would have gone "near" my house, as compared to B-more...
> 
> As for loitering at Tyson's... there apparently have been issues in the past there with car groups gathering for get-togethers, and mall management does not appreciate it... :nono:


You'd be surprised. In order to get out of the security guard's hair, I drove into the Circuit City lot, which was really muddy, puddly, and crowded. My newly washed car did not look so newly washed afterwards...

BTW, apologies to extended warranty info pursuers for the threadjack.


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

cantona7 said:


> Ted, will the extended warranty be honored by ALL dealers regardless of their participation in actually SELLING the plan?


Yes.

Ted


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

TedW said:


> Yes.
> 
> Ted


 Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

swchang said:


> BTW, apologies to extended warranty info pursuers for the threadjack.


Yup... My bad... :blah: I'm that way in real life too! Drives my wife crazy... :bang:


----------



## zhangqj (Apr 6, 2003)

TedW said:


> 2 years / 50K from the time the original warranty expires is the rule for both CPO and the new service contract program.


Sorry, it appears I misunderstood. Then how come this extended warranty costs much more than $ it takes to CPO a car? Perhaps because for a CPO, a dealer would have the car checked thoroughly vs having no way to verify an individual car?


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

zhangqj said:


> Sorry, it appears I misunderstood. Then how come this extended warranty costs much more than $ it takes to CPO a car? Perhaps because for a CPO, a dealer would have the car checked thoroughly vs having no way to verify an individual car?


I assume CPO is cheaper because there is a deductible and some limitations too.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

So who's paid what for the extended full maintenance to 6yrs/100K? I know dealerships charge different fees.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> So who's paid what for the extended full maintenance to 6yrs/100K? I know dealerships charge different fees.


Local dealerships wanted $2000. I went through Ted and saved about $700. Thanks, Ted! :thumbup:

(I upgraded from the original 3yr/36k coverage)


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> So who's paid what for the extended full maintenance to 6yrs/100K? I know dealerships charge different fees.


 :hi: ... another one of TedW's happy customers.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Ted, are those prices you listed the MSRP?


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Grant said:


> Group buy?


I am interested.

Would a group buy be possible?


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

zhangqj said:


> Sorry, it appears I misunderstood. Then how come this extended warranty costs much more than $ it takes to CPO a car? Perhaps because for a CPO, a dealer would have the car checked thoroughly vs having no way to verify an individual car?


The cost to CPO a car varies. It's true that there is a fee involved, but there is also the cost of inspecting the car and bringing it up to CPO specs. Take it from me, in many cases this can be very costly. Unlike the CPO program, no inspection is required for the extended service contract.

Ted


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

swchang said:


> Ted, are those prices you listed the MSRP?


Yes


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

alpinewhite325i said:


> I am interested.
> 
> Would a group buy be possible?


Yes, once the program is launched and I have all of the details I will post a special for bimmerfest.com members just like I have been doing on the maintenance program upgrades.

Ted


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

zhangqj said:


> Sorry, it appears I misunderstood. Then how come this extended warranty costs much more than $ it takes to CPO a car? Perhaps because for a CPO, a dealer would have the car checked thoroughly vs having no way to verify an individual car?


I think its because the CPO warranty is used to make the car more attractive to a buyer, and there will be profit made on the car itself, in addition to the extra money sent to BMW. Plus, as you say, the dealer has "certified" that the CPO car is in good condition. Also, I'm sure there is some profit built into that warranty price for the selling dealer. Also, by selling the warranty, you are pushing back the time that your customer will come back for another car, so maybe some extra money built in, to make up for that.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> Yes, you had to buy the extended BEFORE you basic warranty expired, for whatever reason.


 for whatever reason? You mean you want people to be able to buy warranties after the original had expired and perhaps after something has gone wrong with their car? That's asking a little much.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> Yes, you had to buy the extended BEFORE you basic warranty expired, for whatever reason.


Also, to buy the warranty, you must be the original owner of the vehicle.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

beware_phog said:


> for whatever reason? You mean you want people to be able to buy warranties after the original had expired and perhaps after something has gone wrong with their car? That's asking a little much.


When he said "for whatever reason", I think Pinecone meant whichever reason caused the warrenty to expire, either miles or time.

Alex


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Exactly.

No, I didn't want to allow that, the person I was responding to wanted that because he had only gone over one of the two parameters.


----------



## avinashd (Dec 27, 2004)

*Extended Warranty*

Hi:

I am getting my neighbors 2003 525iA and would like to know the fair price anybody has paid for this extended warranty? (from $2749) as it seems to be negotiable.

Please let me know at your earliest, so i can have the neighbor buy it for me before registering the car in my name.

Regs,
Avi


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

The BMWNA contract language is very weak -- they only cover mechanical breakdown, not failure due to wear and tear. Plus it's only two years, and very expensive.

I'm told that dealer margin is about $500 less than retail. I'd say take your dollars and invest it elsewhere (I did).



avinashd said:


> Hi:
> 
> I am getting my neighbors 2003 525iA and would like to know the fair price anybody has paid for this extended warranty? (from $2749) as it seems to be negotiable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

ALL warranties only cover mechanical failure of non-wear parts.

People get confused in that BMWs also come with a MAINTENANCE AGREEMENT that covers wear items. This is the coverage that gives you oil hcnages, wiper blades, brake work, etc.

It depends on you and your car and needs whether extended the warranty or the maintenance agreement or both. Personally for an E46 M3 is would get (and will get ) BOTH. For a non-M car, it depends.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

shabbaman said:


> Marginal annual price increases aside, your cost to buy the warranty at 4900 miles is the same as the cost to purchase it at 49000 miles. And the kicker is that you don't need to have your car inspected to extend the warranty.
> 
> Also, your desire to keep the car may change. Consider this; Sometime next year you get into a pretty severe accident but your car is not totalled. Your car is fixed but it's not 'right'. If you bought the warranty, you're kinda stuck with it.


Even more important than that is the interest that you could be earning on your money between the two dates. It makes the most sense to buy a few days before your existing warranty expires.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Although the price may go up also, so you are still taking a chance.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Not necessarily true. There are wararanties out there that cover failures due to wear and tear. For example, suppose your power steering system develops a noise. It still hasn't "broken down" but it no longer meets manufacturers performance specifications. Will the warranty company replace the part? Some will, some won't.



Pinecone said:


> ALL warranties only cover mechanical failure of non-wear parts.
> 
> People get confused in that BMWs also come with a MAINTENANCE AGREEMENT that covers wear items. This is the coverage that gives you oil hcnages, wiper blades, brake work, etc.
> 
> It depends on you and your car and needs whether extended the warranty or the maintenance agreement or both. Personally for an E46 M3 is would get (and will get ) BOTH. For a non-M car, it depends.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

It depends. A power steering pump is not a wear item. So if it wears out prematurely, it was defective. Versus brakes, which are wear items. They do wear out in time. Smae with wiper blade, light bulbs, air filters, oil, oil filters, oxygen sensors (but covered due to emissions laws), even mufflers.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

TedW said:


> This will be available very soon:
> 
> "In support of BMW***8217;s ongoing efforts to develop stronger relationships with our
> customers, BMW of North America and BMW Financial Services have jointly
> ...


Is there a BMW instruction number or some other way to identify the actual BMW offering? Thaanks.


----------



## hchon (Oct 15, 2004)

beware_phog said:


> for whatever reason? You mean you want people to be able to buy warranties after the original had expired and perhaps after something has gone wrong with their car? That's asking a little much.


I think there is a "probational" period for third party extended warranty to prevent what you are referring to from happening. i.e. If you wait until something breaks, then go out and buy the warranty, then I think you have to wait three months (or something like that) before you can make a claim on the warranty. I'd say that should protect the warranty seller from would-be cheaters.

hchon


----------



## rwebbe (Jan 20, 2002)

My warranty period expires Apr 1st. My dealer's tech hs quoted approx. $1400 fpr a maintenance contract only. When BMW comes out with this complete contract am I the loser because of holding just a mantenance contract? :angel:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Maintenance extension and warranty extension are two different things. Just like the original coverage is two different things.

Both of the extended plans have to be purchsed prior to the original plan expiring.


----------



## 325i/C230 (Jan 25, 2005)

jgrgnt said:


> Local dealerships wanted $2000. I went through Ted and saved about $700. Thanks, Ted! :thumbup:
> 
> (I upgraded from the original 3yr/36k coverage)


Who is "Ted", is it a outside provider for extened warranty?


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

325i/C230 said:


> Who is "Ted", is it a outside provider for extened warranty?


 Ted is a former salesman for *Carbone BMW*. He has since been promoted to another dealship. Alot of us have bought cars and other stuff from Ted. Ted's the man.


----------



## BigRain (Sep 30, 2002)

TedW said:


> Yes, once the program is launched and I have all of the details I will post a special for bimmerfest.com members just like I have been doing on the maintenance program upgrades.
> 
> Ted


Ted,
Any updates on the groupbuy on this service?


----------



## jpadilla (Aug 10, 2005)

*Another contact for Extended Warranty?*

Any other dealer contact for buying the OOPP - extended warranty?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

jpadilla said:


> Any other dealer contact for buying the OOPP - extended warranty?


I got mine from Steve Maguire via this board. He's at United BMW of Roswell. This was the only dealer here that could get me the genuine BMW warranty.


----------

